# Clipstone Colliery, Mansfield December '09



## mr_bones (Jan 7, 2010)

The shafts at Clipstone were originally sunk in 1922 and deepened in the 1950's, when the complex of colliery buildings on the surface would have been formed.
The site would have occupied a vast area of land during production with the colossal 65 metre headstocks once being the second tallest in the world. Sadly, since closure in 2003, many of the works buildings have been demolished, leaving the central core of winding house and headstocks under threat of vanishing completely.

I was pleasantly surprised by the place, very photogenic. Only got a short way up one of the headstocks!

Visited with Jaff Fox and Havoc on our way to Lincoln.





























































Mr. B


----------



## havoc (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice set Mr Ice  Was cold up there lol.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 7, 2010)

excellent,love the pics


----------



## Pyroninja (Jan 8, 2010)

Great stuff, nice shots! Love the lighting in shot number 4


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like its in need of tidying up again...


----------



## 4737carlin (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice, we only got as part way up the headstocks as well due to a fear of heights and some local chavs firing air rifles at pigeons on them!!


----------



## Artypie (Jan 8, 2010)

Me and Davious went there in November but the weather was truly foul and the earth was a quagmire so we only got a few pics.

Hope you don't mind me adding this closeup:





Similar view to yours, but look at the difference in the sky lol





Weekly tonnage





I have a few more on my flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/artypie/sets/72157622861720442/


----------



## King Al (Jan 8, 2010)

Great set Mr B + Artypie, lots of metal and switches, Just what I need on a friday arternoon


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 8, 2010)

Fabulous pics, both of you. Lovely machinery goodness. Love that shot through the thorny twigs, Artypie.


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 8, 2010)

havoc said:


> Nice set Mr Ice  Was cold up there lol.



Haha Mr. Ice! 



kevsy21 said:


> excellent,love the pics



Cheers Kevsy



Pyroninja said:


> Great stuff, nice shots! Love the lighting in shot number 4



Cheers Pyroninja, lighting in that area of Clipstone seems to be pretty good in most peoples shots, guess it must catch the sun.



Reaperman said:


> Looks like its in need of tidying up again...



Yep, well and truly messed up. Pikeys been busy.



4737carlin said:


> Nice, we only got as part way up the headstocks as well due to a fear of heights and some local chavs firing air rifles at pigeons on them!!



I saw some of your shots on Flickr, you got further up than we did! Bet the air rifles were nerve-racking.


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 8, 2010)

Artypie said:


> Me and Davious went there in November but the weather was truly foul and the earth was a quagmire so we only got a few pics.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me adding this closeup:
> 
> ...




The earth there is quite an assault before you even reach the perimeter! Don't mind you adding your shots at all, they are pretty good.



King Al said:


> Great set Mr B + Artypie, lots of metal and switches, Just what I need on a friday arternoon



Thanks Al, glad you like them.



Foxylady said:


> Fabulous pics, both of you. Lovely machinery goodness. Love that shot through the thorny twigs, Artypie.



Cheers Foxy


----------



## el gringo (Jan 8, 2010)

Great stuff, I love the symmetry of the two winding towers.


----------



## urbex13 (Jan 9, 2010)

Good stuff, I love the first shot, the contrast between the fields and colliery is insane, sad to see it in such a state really.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 9, 2010)

Liking the variety of shots -another place that I never get tired of seeing! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Jan 9, 2010)

Please somebody, save what's left!

Bit odd that somebody has unscrewed the handset parts 

I really should check this place out.

Anybody care to PM details?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 9, 2010)

Good report Mr B.

Potter, don't you live in Mansfield? Surely it would take a great deal of time to go take a look yourself?

M


----------



## gunthoMASSER! (Jan 10, 2010)

This looks good, the last photo is brilliant mr bones.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellant as per usual Mr Bones...Happy New Explores to you from Stu


----------



## nikela (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi i live about 5 miles away from the colliery! How on earth did you manage to sneak in without being spotted?? Good pics aswel!


----------



## cgull123 (Jan 10, 2010)

Potter said:


> Please somebody, save what's left!
> 
> Bit odd that somebody has unscrewed the handset parts
> 
> ...



Nice report MrBones, I struggled on some of my pics to expose OK with the amount of light coming into this place

This place is severely trashed, I was shocked at how bad it is compared to reports ive seen this time last year. It should have been sealed solid tight like Kiveton Park baths was. I really think there will be not a lot to save soon and the demo crews will then be in, great shame, but this is reality...

PS Potter: Went up this weekend, only took me 30 seconds to work out the easy way in. Most places aint hard to work out, you just need to look at the clues and think logically.


----------



## havoc (Jan 11, 2010)

nikela said:


> Hi i live about 5 miles away from the colliery! How on earth did you manage to sneak in without being spotted?? Good pics aswel!



We sneaked in through the secret mine shaft that runs the length of Clipstone village


----------

